# FAO Mark Techer and others re screen ratio



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Mark, and anyone else that can provide guidance.

My question is about screen sizes but is anamorphic related so I am posting here rather than in the screen forum. 

I am making plans to get a scope screen and lens to go with my New JVC HD 750. With films being mainly 2.35 or 2.40 which ratio screen should I go for? It has to be electric, not fixed because for normal TV viewing my plasma is behind the screen. 

Initially after reading various posts on different forums I was considering 2.37 but would 2.40 be the best option along with some side masking for other ratios. I would appreciate your opinions and reasons for them.

I also have some questions relating to screen type, and will post my questions on the screen forum.

P.S Mark,

What is the latest info on the Mk3 lens

Thank you,

Graham


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Graham N said:


> Hi Mark, and anyone else that can provide guidance.
> 
> My question is about screen sizes but is anamorphic related so I am posting here rather than in the screen forum.
> 
> ...


Technically, the screen you want is 2.37:1, but you will see many recommeding 2.40:1. If you use a 1.33x lens, then 2.37:1 is correct, however, you may still see very tiny amounts of black bars of 2.40:1 films. So companies like Panamorph are now suggesting a 2.40:1 screen and using a very small amount of zoom to fill that screen and reduce the image for 2.35:1 so that in both cases, the image is flush to the top and bottom edges in all cases. There will be very small side pillars for the 235 films, but you are then able to maintai CIH for all ARs... 



> P.S Mark,
> 
> What is the latest info on the Mk3 lens
> 
> ...


The best place to find updates on the The Aussiemorphic Lens MK3 in on my site. It is on schedule for a mid Feb 09 launch and many are already pre-ordering...

The MK3 is of course now CA corrected making it only the 3rd CA corrected HE prism based lens in the world.

There will be a 5th element "CAVX CORRECTOR" in the coming months for astigmatism correction, but that is still under development...

Mark


----------



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Mark,

thanks for your prompt reply,

Graham

I have been studying CIH for a while now before taking the plunge and have read many of your posts about it.

I understand from one example you posted that most lenses are only focussed correctly in the horizontal and vertical planes within a set distance from the screen. Some questions on this.

Does this mean that there will be a choice of CAVX Correctors for different distances?

Is there a set distance that your lens works best at that negates the need for the corrector?

I assume that the CAVX corrector can be retrofitted if required?

Finally, do you have an estimate on the price of this addition?

Thanks again,

Graham


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Graham N said:


> Does this mean that there will be a choice of CAVX Correctors for different distances?


If I can engineer just one, then that will be preferred...



> Is there a set distance that your lens works best at that negates the need for the corrector?


I am hoping my corrector will fix grid distortion. I've allowed a small amount of prisms angles correction for different TRs, so am hoping that the one corrector will work here... 



> I assume that the CAVX corrector can be retrofitted if required?


Yes, when this come available, I will provide a set of inserts to hold it in place...



> Finally, do you have an estimate on the price of this addition?


Price to be advised...

Mark


----------



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks again Mark


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Moved


----------

